
Wolfram Beta: like Wolfram Alpha, but worse. - matthberg
https://twitter.com/mathemakitten/status/1207113248815738883
======
gus_massa
Do they have an alternative name in case they receive a friendly C&D letter? I
propose TungstenBeta.

